# BV-38 Flying Wing... Movie Prop.



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Good day !

I have here a Black Sun Model of a BV-38 in 1/72 scale. Some of you might recognize it as a famous BIRD in a FAMOUS movie of the 80's ... but that is just a coincidence... or is it ?

All Resin... worth its weight in American Cash ! and worth your time....
Beautiful craftsmanship.... Molding is crisp with recessed panel lines...

Really nice decals... Vacuform canopies comes with Plugs to help cutting them. only had a few minor bubbles...on my copy... and peoples luv it !

Comments welcome.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04338_resize.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04340_resize.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04343_resize.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04345_resize.jpg

The Spelling error in the Name Plate was fixed.... to reflect the proper spelling of ARK, I took it from the InterNet as is... and didn't spot it right away till someone Pointed it out.... Am I bad ?

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/schweinhund227/BV-38/DSC04456.jpg


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy smokes that is a reallly sharp beautiful build.. WOW.. that looks great.
Besides the monogram Flapjack, that is a nother lane i would love to add to my shelf,albeit a relaistic rep. where the flapjack is caraciture, still really gotta have it.


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

my typing skills are top notch I can see.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine would be done by now too if I hadn't botched the paint job and set it aside in disgust.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

John P said:


> Mine would be done by now too if I hadn't botched the paint job and set it aside in disgust.


Come on *John P* ! Strip it or sand it down a bit....... and fix it; don't quit on a 115$ Bird YOU can't !!! you just can't....  Come on.. get going... :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful work on a really cool plane!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just make sure you don't back into the prop! Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

